# Everyone who can do this is invited!



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

For those in the US, I warmly invite you to Turntable.fm! The radio station below, "rooms" as they are known, I think would be of big curiosity for some of you. It's revolutionary in its way you can interact with each other. You can share music and talk to people through instant messaging. You can upload your own music to share, borrow tracks from others, and listen to things in the Turntable Library at no charge.

http://turntable.fm/classical_of_any_kind

You log in through facebook or twitter accounts to get in, and you set up your profile afterwards. Unfortunately it's not yet open to other countries, but the makers are working on that, and I've already met a Korean who got in through some special system.

If any of you are curious why I haven't been posting very much, this is why. It's so addicting, and the classical community is lots of fun to talk to. I and a Grad Pianist are the top moderators in this room, and have been for many months.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I had a really good time on that website last friday. I think, barring current activities in my life, that you can expect to see me around.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

That reminds me of this for some reason, particularly the third sentence: http://www.max-planck.mpg.de/seite16/english.html

And it makes me sad.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

If you would kindly steer those interested so they can go straight to 'classical' and truly classical, not "classic name your pop genre," and warn everyone to mute the speakers immediately to not be infected with an instrumental with a penny whistle solo playing "My heart will go on" from the film 'Titanic' (If I heard that in my last moments I would all of a sudden believe in a Hell and that everybody aboard was going there with me - cold comfort, allusion intended.)

Then it MIGHT be interesting. Do tell though, is it the same ole same ole, a movement of this, Sibelius' Karelia but no full fourth symphony in sight - or within hearing, or the attention span of the sites general users?

Tell us Everything beyond YOUR excitement about this, please.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Do you have to have a Facebook or Twitter account? I would have thought that people would be rebelling pretty strongly against requirements such as those.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

It is pretty standard on a lot of sites now, actually mmsbls. I don't really use my Facebook, but it does come in handy sometimes. The only thing is, typically when you sign up for sites like these they will display your every move on your Facebook unless you change the options for it not to do so, sometimes both on the site and on your Facebook.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

PetrB said:


> Then it MIGHT be interesting. Do tell though, is it the same ole same ole, a movement of this, Sibelius' Karelia but no full fourth symphony in sight - or within hearing, or the attention span of the sites general users?
> 
> Tell us Everything beyond YOUR excitement about this, please.


This is how it goes on a good night:

Sometimes we're only down to 2 people in the room, but the most I've seen was 40 people. A handful of new users come on DJ deck and play things like Chopin, Beethoven, Mozart. We set up ground rules telling people to avoid "top 40 works" like Clair de Lune or Moonlight Sonata because they're played way too often. Then there are regulars who play their favorites, often lesser known stuff. We chat. One guy loves electronic/avant-garde music, another obscure Baroque. I come in sharing a few Russians (I overdose everyone on that), then the Grad Pianist guy comes playing Brahms chamber music or cool Piano stuff that's his favorite. One guy loves Bartok/Stravinsky, another is a Beethoven chamber music fanatic, and yet another plays only opera. We all listen to everyone's stuff, but we can mute if we honestly don't like it. We hear everything from Reich to Lully.

Our rule is 25 min works are max to be played, but if you want to play a full symphony (or an opera, as some requested just tonight), they ask permission of the room, and it may or may not be granted. Occasionally we do something fun, like play the entire Brahms Requiem where everyone in turn plays one mvmt. of various recordings out there.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for the elucidation, _Huilun_. It all sounds very... young.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

This is strange. I loaded it through Facebook, clicked "sign in through Facebook," and nothing happened. I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> This is strange. I loaded it through Facebook, clicked "sign in through Facebook," and nothing happened. I must be doing something wrong.


You are over the age limit? That's my guess.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> You are over the age limit? That's my guess.


Too bad. Its really fun.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> Too bad. Its really fun.


For you yes, whippersnapper.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok, here's my last persuasion attempt.

http://www.radiosurvivor.com/2011/08/07/turntable-fms-best-kept-secret-great-classical-music/

Last summer, the blog writer above came to our room, and since then he has written several articles about our particular room. What we are particularly known for is our very orderly conduct and way of keeping it strictly classical because of our ground rules. We get "trolls" or people who play the exact opposite of classical in there all the time, but we often kick them out before they can hear even one note. As a moderator, I do that, and being chief, I'm arbiter for borderline stuff.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Ok, here's my last persuasion attempt.


Is there a reason I can't log in on my Facebook account?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> Is there a reason I can't log in on my Facebook account?


_Manxfeeder_ is 'too old, too old, too old to cut the mustard anymore'. That's still my theory.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> Is there a reason I can't log in on my Facebook account?


Oh I forgot, there's a catch I think. You have to have a facebook friend who is currently using it maybe. I got in by chance almost 10 months ago because I had that connection with someone.

Or, just try again, the system sometimes crashes.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> _Manxfeeder_ is 'too old, too old, too old to cut the mustard anymore'. That's still my theory.


Ha! Could be.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Oh I forgot, there's a catch I think. You have to have a facebook friend who is currently using it maybe. I got in by chance almost 10 months ago because I had that connection with someone.
> 
> Or, just try again, the system sometimes crashes.


Thanks. I'll try a couple times more.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

http://turntable.fm/classical_of_any_kind

Come on talkclassical, we need more people DJing in this room.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Hilltroll72 said:


> You are over the age limit? That's my guess.


Yep - so many of these are, for commercial enterprises, the absolute cheapest way to pull reliable studies of what will sell to a particular demographic, the younger being the biggest spending group, and truth be told, the group who buy 'unnecessarys' and as well most easily influenced to believe they need something they don't 

These kinds of 'free' devices, a commercial customer poll in the thinnest of disguises, are not interested in what people who much over age 38, max, like or, what they will buy.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> http://turntable.fm/classical_of_any_kind
> 
> Come on talkclassical, we need more people DJing in this room.


I might come expose you folk to some obscure Schumann later today.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Pretty nifty site. I'm on right now actually.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Someone get on now and we can jam!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Someone get on now and we can jam!


I might have missed you. Its been really inactive this weekend. A lot of the people usually on, are on during the week.


----------



## PianoMan (Mar 13, 2005)

Haha, since http://turntable.fm/classical_of_any_kind is my room, I guess I should probably help plug it as well! I've never been exposed to more classical that I had not previously known than on this site. It can be used for both active participation, or just passive listening, but is definitely the most fun when you hop up on the DJ deck and play something! I hope to see some more of you in there!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

PianoMan said:


> Haha, since http://turntable.fm/classical_of_any_kind is my room, I guess I should probably help plug it as well! I've never been exposed to more classical that I had not previously known than on this site. It can be used for both active participation, or just passive listening, but is definitely the most fun when you hop up on the DJ deck and play something! I hope to see some more of you in there!


Sorry not to have been around the last few days, I'm on vacation. I won't be back for a week probably.


----------



## PianoMan (Mar 13, 2005)

Haha, no problem! I'm on vacation as well. We have a new bot named brimley by the way, courtesy of needaname.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

PianoMan said:


> Haha, no problem! I'm on vacation as well. We have a new bot named brimley by the way, courtesy of needaname.


lol who came up with that name? nano?


----------



## PianoMan (Mar 13, 2005)

neededaname i suppose? one of these days i'll ask him/her to change it to boothoven


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

PianoMan said:


> neededaname i suppose? one of these days i'll ask him/her to change it to boothoven


:lol: That would be awesome!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> For those in the US, I warmly invite you to Turntable.fm! The radio station below, "rooms" as they are known, I think would be of big curiosity for some of you. It's revolutionary in its way you can interact with each other. You can share music and talk to people through instant messaging. You can upload your own music to share, borrow tracks from others, and listen to things in the Turntable Library at no charge.
> 
> http://turntable.fm/classical_of_any_kind
> 
> ...


Indeed, it just works just for the USA.

Martin, disappointed, in Canada


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Indeed, it just works just for the USA.
> 
> Martin, disappointed, in Canada




There's another Russian fanatic there now besides me.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I like Glazunov, but when you compare him to the great Russian composers, e.g. Rimsky-Korsakov, Anton Rubinstein, Medtner, Scriabin and with more modern ones as your hero, Prokofiev (a real genious, this guy)... His name for me begins to fade a bit.

I compare Mozart to Prokofiev a lot. Two prodigy children, two "enfants terribles", they seem not to take anything seriously.... As if they were laughing all the time! Two geniuses!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

PEOPLE WHO USE TO COME! That means Clavichorder, Klavierspieler, Violadude, and anyone else.

July 21 (Saturday) is the Classical room's 1-year anniversary, and you're all invited! It's a little virtual party in the room all in the afternoon, and I hope you all can join, even for a little while.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> PEOPLE WHO USE TO COME! That means Clavichorder, Klavierspieler, Violadude, and anyone else.
> 
> July 21 (Saturday) is the Classical room's 1-year anniversary, and you're all invited! It's a little virtual party in the room all in the afternoon, and I hope you all can join, even for a little while.


Unfortunately, I will be leaving that day...


----------

